# Onset Wacker patrol?



## 9X19

So I'm driving on Cranberry Highway last night on my way to work when a cruiser turns a left toward Onset on Main Ave. I though originally it was a Wareham cruiser however while the car quickly turned I could make out the markings were completely different, so sparking my curiously I decided to follow this unknown cruiser since I had plenty of time. Upon getting close enough to its rear I noticed no official blue plates just regular Mass plates, A full green light bar and on the trunk "Community Patrol", when the vehicle took another turn I noticed the door markings that I could not make out before said "Community Watch" or some sort with the generic community watch eye symbol. Any idea who these people are and are they sanctioned by the WPD to do this?


----------



## zm88

IIRC we had a.thread on.this one possibly 2 MC's ago. They had a caprice and an older crown.vic i think?

Edit: nope, it was this one

http://www.masscops.com/threads/onset-wareham-whacker.109483/


----------



## 9X19

It was a crown vic I saw.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Dont wear a hoodie around them and you should be OK.


----------



## BxDetSgt

I just read the old thread, great stuff. I hope he answers this thread and opens the door. We have not a good laugh on the site for a while.


----------

